# ¿Cómo afrontáis los examemes?



## perdido (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, acabo de terminar los examenes y estoy agotado y me ha dado por saber qué métodos de estudio o formas de estudio tenéis en época de examenes? Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

Pues, amigo, no hay nada mejor que repasar la noche anterior antes de dormir.
Tambien aprovecho el viaje hasta el colegio para ir repasando. Tambien me apoyo en formularios, los cuales elaboro y despues repaso antes del examen.

O a veces cuando se me pasan, ni siquiera estudio. Si puse atensión en las clases, no ve va a ir muy mal.

Veamos que dicen otros miembros de la comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Pues, amigo, no hay nada mejor que repasar la noche anterior antes de dormir.
> Tambien aprovecho el viaje hasta el colegio para ir repasando. Tambien me apoyo en formularios, los cuales elaboro y despues repaso antes del examen.
> 
> O a veces cuando se me pasan, ni siquiera estudio. Si puse atensión en las clases, no ve va a ir muy mal.
> ...


Es una ironía , no?


----------



## foso (Jun 3, 2009)

Es una hora de estudio , 15 minutos de laboratorio para despejarse, una hora, 15 minutos, asi en lo sucesivo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

Si, es una completa ironia...

A veces, te sorpendes de que tan facil es un examen cuando estudias horas antes de este. (antes de dormir).

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

Para mi, lo mejor es ir estudiando seguido y con tiempo, no ponerme a hacerlo "unas horas antes". Bueno,  creo que esto es lo ideal, no significa que yo lo cumpla a la perfección.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

Por lo regular, simpre avisan con bastante antelacion antes de las pruebas. Depende de cada quien estudiar por antelacion, etc.

En mi caso me sirve bien. Siempre no llegando a ser un "matadito". Llegando a sacar la materia con un buen resultado. El examen no lo es todo, tambien se cuenta asistencia, trabajos extra-escolares, conducta, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

Lo que te pregunto es: que es lo que quisiste decir con los primeros mensajes? Es una ironía o no? Te estas contradiciendo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2009)

Tacatomon Dijo:
Por lo regular, simpre avisan con bastante antelacion antes de las pruebas. (Esto es una confirmacion general, simpre se aplica esto en todo los colegios).

Tacatomon Dijo:
O a veces cuando se me pasan, ni siquiera estudio. Si puse atensión en las clases, no ve va a ir muy mal.
(Ironia).

Tacatomon Dijo:
Depende de cada quien estudiar por antelacion, etc. (Comentario Para tomarlo "al gusto").


Tacatomon Dijo:
En mi caso me sirve bien. Siempre no llegando a ser un "matadito". Llegando a sacar la materia con un buen resultado. El examen no lo es todo, tambien se cuenta asistencia, trabajos extra-escolares, conducta, etc. (Referido al metodo de estudiar la nocha antes del examen, a me funciona, tambien agrago que el examen no lo es todo, se apoya con mas evaluaciones arriba mencionadas).

Saludos.

PD: Me dio flojera ir al modo avanzado...


----------



## electrodan (Jun 3, 2009)

En una pones ironía y en otro que te sirve, no te entiendo. Bueno, al fin y al cabo, cada uno tiene sus métodos y costumbres (que no necesariamente han de ser buenas).


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 4, 2009)

bueno yo lo que hago es relacionar temas y sacar lo principal, o sea sin preposiciones ni articulos... palabras sueltas
(a mi me funciona)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

- 1° Prestar atención en clase: Muy importante hay veces que no hace falta estudiar luego sino un simple repaso de lo visto (Muy interesante en materias que nos gustan)

- 2° Lectura minima diaria: Se puede hacer o no , disminuye el tiempo de estudio final en caso de lo que se tenga que rendir sea muy extenso (Materias que exigen memoria)

- 3° Ejercitación minima diaria: Muy recomendable para ganar experiencia mecánica en hacer determinadas prácticas (Matemáticas, química, física, etc...para materias fisico - matemáticas)

- 4° Lectura comprensiva y extracción de ideas importantes en conjunto con esquemas del tipo sinoptico , mapa coceptual , etc.

Bueno esas son las más conocidas que yo utilizo y doy aval de su buen resultado.

Ahora el tema es cumplir osea hay que hacerlo y te aseguro que te sacas 10 o 9 en todas las materias es en serio..


----------



## perdido (Jun 5, 2009)

Creo que por sudamérica las evaluaciones de las materias son continuas no? Aquí en España es jugársela todo al examen final y la verdad que no me gusta mucho eso. A mí me chocó mucho la universidad porque eso de estudiar todo el cuatrimestre....pufff pero claro luego me iba mal en los examenes, ahora procuro estudiar con tiempo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Pues, amigo, no hay nada mejor que repasar la noche anterior antes de dormir.
> Tambien aprovecho el viaje hasta el colegio para ir repasando. Tambien me apoyo en formularios, los cuales elaboro y despues repaso antes del examen.
> 
> O a veces cuando se me pasan, ni siquiera estudio. Si puse atensión en las clases, no ve va a ir muy mal.
> ...



¿Qué estás estudiando?


----------



## cesartm (Jul 29, 2009)

1.- Si era examen de mantematicas, fisica o quimica, antes de estudiar tenia que tomar unas Margaritas para relajar el cerebro.

2.- Cuando eran las materias que tu te preguntas para que diablos me serviran (pero que necesitabas pasarlas) y es pura teoria, me esmeraba para hacer una acordeon que fuera muy clara en las definiciones, al final no necesitava sacarla ya que ser tan perpecto en hacerlas todo se te quedaba en la memoria


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 29, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Electronica Industrial.


----------



## electroandres (Jul 29, 2009)

Yo lo que hago es muy facil, presto atensión en clase y, cuando estoy cerca de la prueba es intentarlo decir con mis palabras, si no lo puedo decir, leo lo que no me se, e intento devuelta. 
Este trimestre estudie casi nada para las pruebas y mi promedio es de 9.17 (nada mal no?).


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 2, 2009)

Depende si se la materia o no, si paso clases o no.
Si no se la materia no me preocupo porque para que esforzarme una noche antes si ya se cual va hacer el resultado entonces para que mejor doy todo lo que puedo en el momento del examen y despues no me arrepiento y despues hago todo lo que puedo para el siguiente.

Saludos.


----------



## beltran (Ago 5, 2009)

bueno brother lo mejor seria siempre estar revisando los conceptos que no entendiste y asi no se te hace dificil estudiar a ultima hora creo que es el mejor metodo y no un dia antes porque solo estudias para ese dia y no debe ser asi tienes que estudiar para que los conceptos se te queden para siempre es mi opinion personal estar constantemente leyendo ...


----------



## pabloc16 (Ago 6, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> - 1° Prestar atención en clase: Muy importante hay veces que no hace falta estudiar luego sino un simple repaso de lo visto (Muy interesante en materias que nos gustan)
> 
> - 2° Lectura minima diaria: Se puede hacer o no , disminuye el tiempo de estudio final en caso de lo que se tenga que rendir sea muy extenso (Materias que exigen memoria)
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con esto, yo tambien  uso esta tecnica y me es muy eficiente (Curso ingenieria electronica). Creo que lo que sea que estudies tenes que interiorizarlo progresivamente y con tiempo. Que el repaso previo al examen sea solo para memorizar lo mas significativo.
En mi caso particular estudio 20 hs semanales. Podria (y quiza deberia) estudiar mas horas. Y para los examenes parciales empiezo a estudiar  de 2 a 3 semanas antes.
Saludos!


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 6, 2009)

pasar todo el tiempo leyendo y practicando yo creo que no es una técnica sino mas bien una obligación si quieres aprobar la materia.


Saludos.


----------



## gca (Ago 8, 2009)

Las tecnicas dependen de la materia pero lo primero y obligatorio en todas las materias es prestar atensión en  clases sino ninguna tecnica te va a servir 

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 10, 2009)

Lo mejor es estudiar dia a dia, recien arranque el semestre y le estoy dedicando una hora y media por materia.

En esa hora y media la divido en dos, una hora para lectura ya sea de los apuntes sacados en clase o directamente del libro y media hora para ir haciendo los practicos.

Es simplemente una rutina.


----------

